# Male Paradise Fish



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Knowing full well that this pic will show upside down, I apologize in advance. After many different stocking attempts, I've finally settled with this planted tank. Absolutely in love with my choice of a Male Paradise Fish. Got him from BA Whitby and he's just starting to show his colours now.

Only have my cell camera for pics, so forgive me for not having a better camera. Maybe my wife will let me use her camera in the future!


----------

